# Bind9 DNS-Server - Config Problem



## X-Color (27. März 2007)

Hi,
ich bin gerade dabei beschäftigt für ein Debian 4.0b-System den Bind9 DNS-Server aufzusetzen. Die Verweise in named.conf.local auf die Zonendatei ist gesetzt und das Zonenfile selber ist auch vollständig beschrieben.
Jetzt scheitere ich aber an dem Versuch, die Domain von einem Arbeitsplatz im selben Netzwerk aus zu erreichen. Der Eintrag mit IP des DNS für die Domain in /etc/hosts wurde gesetzt und wird beim pingen auch erfolgreich ausgeführt.
Wenn ich jedoch mit hosts http://www.xyz.de meinen Request sende, bekomme ich nur einen Not Found Error.

Die Config-Files sehen im Detail so aus:
*/etc/bind/named.conf.local*

```
zone "ari-tours.de" in {
    type master;
    file "db.ari-tours.de";
};
zone "2.168.192.IN-ADDR.ARPA" {
    type master;
    file "db.2.168.192.IN-ADDR.ARPA";
};
```
*/var/cache/bind/db.ari-tours.de*

```
$TTL 1D
@    IN SOA    ns.ari-tours.de.    gwandere.webmasters.de. (
               2007032701 ; Datei-Serial, Format: Jahr, Monat, Tag, Zähler.
               1h  ; Zeitspanne für Synchronisation mit Secondary NS.
               10m ; Zeitspanne nach Fehler mit Secondary NS.
               1W  ; Verfallsdatum der Domain bei nicht erreichbaren NS.
               1h ) ; Dauer beim Cachen von ungültigen Request-Meldungen
     IN NS    ns.ari-tours.de.
     IN MX 10 mx.ari-tours.de.
     IN MX 20 mx2.ari-tours.de.

ns     IN A     192.168.2.1
www    CNAME    ns
ftp    CNAME    ns
mx     CNAME    ns
mx2    IN A     192.168.2.2
```


Woran kann es liegen, das er die Domain nicht auflösen kann?
Danke für eure Hilfe,
Gruß X-Color


----------

